# Baffin Bash Results



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone have the results from the tournament this weekend?


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Haven't heard any results but heard that a boat in the tourney sank in the channel. Don't know if true or not yet!


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Lee Roy Navarro 

2. Chad Peterek

3. David Rowsey

Apologies to their fishing partners but I didn't get their names.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

txflats said:


> Haven't heard any results but heard that a boat in the tourney sank in the channel. Don't know if true or not yet!


I heard it was a F-22 that sunk..but on the shoreline


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Well, that's better than in the channel. Hope all is well and the power head stayed above water.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Blue Fury said:


> I heard it was a F-22 that sunk..but on the shoreline


what color was the f-22?


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Heard it was grey.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

What is a f 22?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

BALZTOWAL said:


> What is a f 22?


SCB


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

SCB


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

doesn't rachunek run a grey f 22?


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I just hope Everyone was O.K. and No One was injured!!! The winds were outrageous this weekend in Corpus!!!


----------



## amy larner (Mar 1, 2010)

What was the top ten names and weights?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Heard it was Ryan's Topcat. The only thing you could see was the tips of the pickle forks and the light on top of the cowling. Power Pole should not be used as anchor device especially in 30+ mph winds.

Mike


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Heard it was Ryan's Topcat. The only thing you could see was the tips of the pickle forks and the light on top of the cowling. Power Pole should not be used as anchor device especially in 30+ mph winds.
> 
> Mike


Any ideas how this happened? Was it a failure on the boats part or did he hit something? Just curious as I was looking at the SCBs...


----------



## fish-n-fowl (Feb 5, 2008)

story is that it took a wave over the back of the boat while they were out wading. Bilge pump didn't kick on. too much water and it sunk.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't have any other info other than what I posted but it wouldn't be the first boat that's gone under because of waves coming over the back while poled down in high winds. 

Mike


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Don't have any other info other than what I posted but it wouldn't be the first boat that's gone under because of waves coming over the back while poled down in high winds.
> 
> Mike


Not exactly a good idea to pole down or anchor from the stern in high winds. Not to mention leaving the boat after doing the above in those conditions over the weekend.hwell:


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Don't have any other info other than what I posted but it wouldn't be the first boat that's gone under because of waves coming over the back while poled down in high winds.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the info. I live in Houston but fish Big Lake every weekend but my tourney partner and I were in the same area yesterday for a change of pace. We found it very interesting to hear people say how rough the water was, and at least where we were, the conditions were like a normal day on Big Lake (excluding the hurricane winds). Same wind conditions and it would have been 3-4's in our neck of the woods. We learned alot about boats, especially in our search for the "perfect boat".

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but the info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

It was ryan's boat that sank. Bummer


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes. It was a 2008 Topcat. 

Post 2008 Topcat, F-22 and Stingray's are built so that the hulls can not be flooded from water that may enter the rear storage boxes in extreme rough water conditions.

No one was hurt, as the anglers were out of the boat wading. The boat did go down with a 6.5# trout in the livewell though. LOL.

Congrats to Capt Rachunek on his 1st Place Big Trout Pot win in some very tough conditions.

New SCB comming...

SCB Factory


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

scb factory said:


> Yes. It was a 2008 Topcat.
> 
> Post 2008 Topcat, F-22 and Stingray's are built so that the hulls can not be flooded from water that may enter the rear storage boxes in extreme rough water conditions.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your response and candidness and by the way still have a stingray at the top of my wishlist...


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

That's like crashing a new Ferrari!

Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

My buddy was fishing down there this weekend and they got waved down by them. He said you could see the rods out of the water and boat under water. He took em back to the ramp.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

artofficial said:


> That's like crashing a new Ferrari!
> 
> Glad everyone is ok.


More like parking that Ferrari on the train tracks and then crying after it gets hit.

I'm glad they are ok but it could/should of been avoided.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Power Pole should not be used as anchor device especially in 30+ mph winds.
> 
> Mike


X2 on that. I usually just use a Stakeout Stick tied off the bow cleat, but on the real "breezy" days here in Corpus, I also set an anchor off the bow along with the Stakeout Stick.

I'm too old to try chasing down a drifting boat!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Netboy, 

Is kinda funny to see people chasing a boat across some of the big flats with too small or poorly designed anchor. Kinda like handicapping a race with some of the anchors that some people use down there. 

Rem when it was my partner chasing our buddies boat as it came by us one year with poor a poor anchor.

I am like you SOS on one cleat and Claw anchor off the bow cleat with enough rope.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

JimD said:


> Netboy,
> 
> Is kinda funny to see people chasing a boat across some of the big flats with too small or poorly designed anchor. Kinda like handicapping a race with some of the anchors that some people use down there.


It happened to me once many years ago, but I was wading downwind and able to catch it pretty quick. I'll never do that again.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

He's not the brightest color in the box.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

bayourat said:


> More like parking that Ferrari on the train tracks and then crying after it gets hit.
> 
> I'm glad they are ok but it could/should of been avoided.





Long Pole said:


> He's not the brightest color in the box.


He sure talked me down when I totaled my boat on an unmarked dredge pipe over a year ago. He made himself look really smart with his comments. Guess he was not the smartest boater in the world after all. Karma will always get ya in the end. Even as much as he has talked all his foolish talk to me and some others on here, I am glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

why yall all be hatin now??? LOL


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Sounds like the powerpole holds too good in rough conditions


----------



## MajestyOutdoors (Mar 23, 2011)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> He sure talked me down when I totaled my boat on an unmarked dredge pipe over a year ago. He made himself look really smart with his comments. Guess he was not the smartest boater in the world after all. Karma will always get ya in the end. Even as much as he has talked all his foolish talk to me and some others on here, I am glad no one was hurt.


BOOM! (and an OUCH) :rotfl:


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> He sure talked me down when I totaled my boat on an unmarked dredge pipe over a year ago. He made himself look really smart with his comments. Guess he was not the smartest boater in the world after all. Karma will always get ya in the end. Even as much as he has talked all his foolish talk to me and some others on here, I am glad no one was hurt.


Gotta love KARMA.......but stupidity played a bigger role.


----------



## Galveston Gary (Mar 14, 2010)

How low does that boat sit in the back?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Galveston Gary said:


> How low does that boat sit in the back?


That one sits just below the waterline.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> Sounds like the powerpole holds too good in rough conditions


Just a question..... why would anybody anchor a boat from the stern in anything but the calmest conditions? Sounds like Powerpole needs to come up with a bow mount option. That's why I don't have one....


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

bayourat said:


> Gotta love KARMA.......but stupidity played a bigger role.


Ya'll are ruthless on this man. What did he do to you?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

rvd said:


> Ya'll are ruthless on this man. What did he do to you?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=254407&highlight=dustin+lee+dredge&page=2

Like has been said... Karma is ruthless not me.

All I did was point out the obvious dumb choice of anchoring from the stern in those winds.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I love Karma....


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Everyone here who's never made a bone-head move raise their hand.

Anyone? Anyone?

didn't think so....


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

bayourat said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=254407&highlight=dustin+lee+dredge&page=2
> 
> Like has been said... Karma is ruthless not me.
> 
> All I did was point out the obvious dumb choice of anchoring from the stern in those winds.


Now I do remember the koolaid quote....carry on


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

So how about those tournament results? In 5 pages all we have are captains names of the first 3 teams 

BTW, Karma is a *****! It can teach you a lesson real quick!


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Salt Water Texan said:


> 1. Lee Roy Navarro
> 
> 2. Chad Peterek
> 
> ...


ol' chaz peterek usually fishes with rocky whitley. i think rowsey was fishing this year with mark holt. never heard of lee roy navarro....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

His new avatar... :rotfl:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Glad no one was hurt... Sometimes brain-farts can be costly in more ways than one...

But at least he left some words of wisdom behind for himself... As he once told Capt. Dustin Lee:

"_Hopefully this has been a learning experience for you and it won't happen again_"


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> His new avatar... :rotfl:


That's wrong, just wrong... I'd laugh, and I really want to, but there are just too many steps between here and a piece of wood to knock on...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> His new avatar... :rotfl:


Greatness...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like that f 22 has some major problems and boat builders and power pole peeps need to realize that dumb people buy boats also.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

paymerick said:


> Glad no one was hurt... Sometimes brain-farts can be costly in more ways than one...
> 
> But at least he left some words of wisdom behind for himself... As he once told Capt. Dustin Lee:
> 
> "_Hopefully this has been a learning experience for you and it won't happen again_"


LMAO!

I bet he won't do it again...


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

BALZTOWAL said:


> Sounds like that f 22 has some major problems and boat builders and power pole peeps need to realize that dumb people buy boats also.


I would assume they do, as they are financially better off as a result of it.


----------

